# Do you fish solo offshore?



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm new to Destin and I'm buying a boat at the Miami Boat show. My intent is to fish solo offshore, trolling and bottom fishing. I'm looking for any advise to make thing easier for someone fishing solo.

A little about my planned boat:
I'm in search of a fuel efficient (marina fuel in Destin is $$$) 80% fishing 20% cruising with my wife boat. Something with Carolina flare, 24-27' with twin 150s that averages over 2.0 mpg. 

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishing solo offshore? I would never. Too much that could go wrong and no one to help if it does.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum!

Best bet is to find some friends that want to go and chip in on gas (pretty easy to find great friends that also have experience and gear) http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/, but if you are dead set on going solo...

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...-1&storeId=11151&page=High-Seas-Communication


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*You can do it, but be prepared!*

We had a guy out of Gulf Breeze last year that was lost at sea. His boat was found off of the Mexican coast. He left on his birthday in the morning to go fish and never came back. He had a capable 30+ Boston Whaler. I don't think they ever found him. 

At a minimum, I would have a wearable EPIRB, VHF radio, and some sort of auto ignition kill. Not the lanyard type, but a remote cutoff that kills the engines in the event you get pulled over board or fall over. Wearing a PFD of some sort would go without question. File your float plan and try to have a "buddy" boat to go with.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have on a few occasions and there are plenty who do it, but I would much rather have someone on board for both safety and efficiency.

If you do go you need to file a float plan every time and be pretty specific on where you plan on going. You also need to have a handheld VHF attached to you and preferably an auto-tether that will allow you to roam freely on the boat and still activate the kill switch. Bring plenty of food, water and flares and a PLB


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with what others have said, way too dangerous !!!! I hooked into 4 ft shark once just outside Destin pass and I will never do that again ! Several times in the rough surf I almost fell out as he would make a big run as a wave would hit the boat, just not worth it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have to say I am thinking about doing the same this summer I would say I am very experienced offshore but still know I need to upgrade safety equipment before I do that and agree with filing out a floatplan


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Anything is doable but in my opinion it isnt worth the risk. Make a friend and bring him with you.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have lots of free time if you need some one to help you out! I even get lucky with a fish or two every now and then. :whistling:


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

wackydaddy said:


> First, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Best bet is to find some friends that want to go and chip in on gas (pretty easy to find great friends that also have experience and gear) http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/, but if you are dead set on going solo...
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...-1&storeId=11151&page=High-Seas-Communication


Thanks for the welcome! I do have unlimited ice at my disposal, gear and gas money. I guess it might make more sense to only fish inshore when solo. It's on my bucket list to catch a 20# Mahi but it's not on my list to die at sea!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I have lots of free time if you need some one to help you out! I even get lucky with a fish or two every now and then. :whistling:


I'll remember you. I still have your reply to a guy about how to troll off Destin saved in my notes. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I do it all the time....one day it will catch me, but I am having fun till my Death Day....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I've done it. It has it's dangers. All the above mentioned safety gear is a must. 
Anything can happen. My friend was out 12 miles by himself. Hooked a good size AJ on a 6/0. While bowed over, the line snapped. The rod tip recoiled and smacked him unconscious. He woke up on the deck drifting along as he wasn't anchored. He still has no idea how long he was out. 

Going solo is very peaceful, but I like having at least one other person to share the experience with.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Used to go once an a while on my old boat offshore. Inshore alot. Almost got thrown off one day headed in when it was rough. Decided that day, no more.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

X2 Welcome 

I do it all the time. However i am not the sharpest knife in the draw.:yes:
I enjoy the solitude. But I tend to stay in pretty tight 20 miles or so is the limit.
I used to go to pelican flats, out of Cape Canaveral quite often by myself. On a a 21 foot Marathon cuddy with a 140 Merc cruiser 
Seatow or the like is a must.
Very good VHF radio. 
A Float plan.
The ability to stay calm things a little hairy.



Yeah I really do enjoy fishing offshore alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

when I want to go fishing and no one else can go... I go! my wife bought me a spot and tracks me the entire time. I have all the appropriate safety equipment. I really enjoy going by myself. one of those just you and the world kind of things..


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Wise Advice to take to heart- Solo should be a no-go _offshore_.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> Used to go once an a while on my old boat offshore. Inshore alot. Almost got thrown off one day headed in when it was rough. Decided that day, no more.


Yep...took me one single experience like that. Never, ever again.

I wound up with two hands on the t-top and two feet hanging off the gunwale.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I have lots of free time if you need some one to help you out! I even get lucky with a fish or two every now and then. :whistling:


Yes this!! 

A 20lb mahi should be no problem!!


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished solo almost the whole time I had both of my boats and enjoyed the heck out of it. I started out trying to fish with someone on my boat but it was nearly impossible to find someone who just wanted to fish and shut the heck up. I would run out about 20-25 miles, find a good grass line and drift it most of the morning until I was well rested and relaxed enough to call it a day. Caught fish, had some peace and quiet and didn't have to rely on anyone else who would always be late, not have fuel money, forget to pickup bait, have to leave right away without helping clean the boat, would only call when THEY wanted something.........you get the picture. My only advise is have plenty of safety gear, make sure all the maintenance is up on the boat and always let someone know an approximate area you'll fish for the day. I looked at it like this, if it's my time to go there's not a thing I can do about it whether I'm fishing solo 25 miles offshore or sitting by my pool drinking a cold beer. My time is my time......until my time is done I enjoy what I can on my dime!! Good luck fishing!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fishnfool said:


> I fished solo almost the whole time I had both of my boats and enjoyed the heck out of it. I started out trying to fish with someone on my boat but it was nearly impossible to find someone who just wanted to fish and shut the heck up. I would run out about 20-25 miles, find a good grass line and drift it most of the morning until I was well rested and relaxed enough to call it a day. Caught fish, had some peace and quiet and didn't have to rely on anyone else who would always be late, not have fuel money, forget to pickup bait, have to leave right away without helping clean the boat, would only call when THEY wanted something.........you get the picture. My only advise is have plenty of safety gear, make sure all the maintenance is up on the boat and always let someone know an approximate area you'll fish for the day. I looked at it like this, if it's my time to go there's not a thing I can do about it whether I'm fishing solo 25 miles offshore or sitting by my pool drinking a cold beer. My time is my time......until my time is done I enjoy what I can on my dime!! Good luck fishing!!


The guy from whom I bought my boat (I won't say what size) would run out to the cobalt water alone without radar or any of that stuff. I can see the exhilarating feeling, but it's not for me. I actually enjoy fishing around other people because they are always friends and I like sometimes to watch other people fish. Calculated risk, I guess.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I did for many years and enjoyed it. Mind you I watched the weather and conditions. 
It is another world out there!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advise everyone. Do captains and crew typically equally split fuel and fish? Also which is the more likely scenario:
1. Everyone has a boat but there's never enough buddies looking to fish. 
2. Everyone wants to go offshore and there aren't enough guys with boats looking for a crew.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF, you came to the right place for ADVICE..... Ha ha

Be safe and ENJOY your self.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a neighbor that walked over every time I hooked the boat up. He knew I fished solo a lot due to my work schedule. He never offered to pay for anything, never brought lunch or ice or anything - but I told him to load up, because I would rather have SOMEBODY with me if things went bad - and they can in a hurry out there. The way I looked at it was I would have had to pay for a deckhand if he wasn't there.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

301- there are definentley more people wanting to fish than guys with boats. Buy a boat and you will accumulate more "friends" than you will want. The hard part is finding friends with money, desire to help load and unload, and people who pull their own weight. 
You are talking offshore which is a considerable amount of work. It may not seem like it at first because you are so excited about it. When the newness wears off, you will still love it (hopefully) but then you will really start to see "the work involved." 
As for how to split fuel costs, you are the captain and that is up to you. I pay a little more than I ask of everyone else. I do this so that the others can afford to go as much as I want to go. Weather permitting I will go 2 days a week. I run about 50-60 miles round trip on average. It costs about $200 per trip. Most times with three guys. I charge them around $50 each on average. As you can see, this leaves me paying about 50%. If I charged more, most couldn't go as much as I want to.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> I have lots of free time if you need some one to help you out! I even get lucky with a fish or two every now and then. :whistling:


 
Take Jason with you....he's willing, able & experienced!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

+2 to everything that has been said so far. As a retiree (military) I tend to favor the weekdays for the solitude. I have invested in most everything to include; coastal offshore life raft, portable VHF radio, PLB, VHF radio that is plugged into my GPS for distress coordinates, automatic inflatable life vests, Sirius XM weather overlay and Sea-Tow as well as an extra days worth of meds/food/water. My final purchases for 2014 will be a satellite phone, an auto kill device, and a body tether. Normal offshore range is 20-30 miles in a single engine (300hp) 24' CC. I watch the weather and never venture out in anything more than 2-3' seas. As mentioned earlier if it's your time to go then so be it, but having the above safety equipment should keep the odds in you favor. Tight Lines!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I have done it for years. It may not be the safest, but it is my happy place. Nothing like being 30+ miles from problems, people and phones. I do enjoy fishing with others most of the time, but if no one is available it will not stop me from going.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Going by yourself is the way to go!
Just you and the elements.
Second best is when my wife wants to come.

Caught my personal best, 72 pound wahoo, fishing solo

Very hard to beat


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hendrik said:


> Caught my personal best, 72 pound wahoo, fishing solo
> Very hard to beat


And prove :whistling: Just giving you a hard time, I've never had the opportunity to catch a Wahoo, but I have gotten to eat some and it was the best fish I've ever had, granted my buddy knew what he was doing when he cooked it too.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> And prove :whistling: Just giving you a hard time, I've never had the opportunity to catch a Wahoo, but I have gotten to eat some and it was the best fish I've ever had, granted my buddy knew what he was doing when he cooked it too.


Here you go :zap:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/petronius-sunday-1-25-a-31762/

Pics disappeared but as you can tell by the comments they used to be there 

Might have lied about a 172 pound wahoo, not a 72 pound


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

*fishing alone*

this is a very interesting to me, since I go 95% of the time by myself. I bought a 2012 sea hunt gamefish 25 a year and a half ago, thinking that I would always have people to go with me. being from Georgia and being a retired fireman, I thought everyone would want to go. I only fish offshore 10 to 20 miles out. my wife won"t even go. I have been out about 60 times and had friends on bout 5 times. it is a pain to try and catch bait, I never anchor and end up spending a lot of time just getting back to my waypoint, time spent rerigging and cleaning the boat and equip., and a multitude of things that you have to do by yourself. tips to dock people, fuel (as said earlier, $200 a trip min., going 3 days a week). in the beginning I did not care if people went or not, I just wanted to fish. now I will beg anyone I know to go but they are not fishermen, they would rather go to crab island in destin. it gets old paying out the rear for everything. I have had ranger bass boats for the last 20 years *before buying the center console, now I know what they mean about the hole in the water money thing. but I will keep on going till I sell this hole in the water cause I love to fish *


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Fairly often


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I do it when no one is available to go. When I go alone I tend to worry less about catching fish and use that time to do more exploring and looking for spots. Of course I still bring home a meal but I go to my more "speculative" spots and stay off the "lock" spots. When I have 6 people in the boat and I want to make sure they catch fish, we visit the locks.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

If you go by yourself, there's no one to show off to


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Inshore yes. Offshore no. 
Too many things that could go wrong. Plus the more people on the boat offshore if it sinks, reduces the chance of you being eaten by a shark. You don't want to be the only bait in the water do you? Take "sacrificial friends", rub them down in Menhaden oil disguised as a newfangled Sun-Block and increase your survival odds.:yes:
I do enjoy the solitude of fishing inshore alone, but it can have it's drawbacks also. I pinched a nerve in my lower back one night netting a Bull Red. It took all I could do to navigate back to the ramp. I found it impossible to get out of the boat alone with no chance of getting it on the trailer. Thankfully one of my "non-sacrificial" friends answered the phone at 3.A.M. and came to my rescue and helped me get the boat loaded and back home.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Searched for this topic wondering how opinions may have changed with the current state of affairs. I want to go kill some trigger and mingo tomorrow but have never fished solo offshore. Debating it. I love the solitude of hunting. I figure fishing alone in a life vest with a clip on handheld vhf is safer than climbing a tree even with a harness, or battling corona from a friend.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If you have zero experience in the gulf operating a boat, never go it alone. You need to know how to handle and maneuver a boat in rough seas. Take an experienced captain/operator to show you how to hit a wave and the do's and dont's before, during and after each wave or swell.
Otherwise, on flat days it's smooth sailing. But a storm can come up on you fast if you're not paying attention. 
Not to contradict what I said, I solo all the time. I prefer the solitude. g/l


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

gator75 said:


> Searched for this topic wondering how opinions may have changed with the current state of affairs. I want to go kill some trigger and mingo tomorrow but have never fished solo offshore. Debating it. I love the solitude of hunting. I figure fishing alone in a life vest with a clip on handheld vhf is safer than climbing a tree even with a harness, or battling corona from a friend.


What size boat? Kayak, sure paddle like hell. 19', probably fine tomorrow with the good forecast.

I go out 15 miles on my 19' when the seas are below 2' by myself.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

The Old Man and the Sea: The Hemingway Library Edition: Hemingway, Ernest: 9781476787848: Amazon.com: Books


The Old Man and the Sea: The Hemingway Library Edition [Hemingway, Ernest] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Old Man and the Sea: The Hemingway Library Edition



www.amazon.com


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I used to when I was young and bullet proof. Not now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone would want to fish alone. Especially if you are a diver.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Understand wanting to fish alone. The freedom to fish where and how you want. Just wear a good life jacket and attach the transmitter in the below attachment. Think of your loved ones if something did happen.



https://www.safeboatingcouncil.org/assets/docs/savedbythebeacon-cover%20image.pdf











Amazon.com : Nautilus LifeLine Marine GPS and Neoprene Pouch w/ free Coil Lanyard : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Nautilus LifeLine Marine GPS and Neoprene Pouch w/ free Coil Lanyard : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished off shore deep for years alone and caught better fish . Got tired of baby siting . You just need to be smart , know your boat, plenty of safety items in case of disaster, a bail out kit to grab beside you not in the cabin. Think . How many people just sit back and ride without looking for those logs old gas cans ect; floating in the gulf that could ruin your day.


----------



## mooqos (Sep 1, 2019)

We had a guy out of Gulf Breeze last year that was lost at sea. His boat was found off of the Mexican coast. He left on his birthday in the morning to go fish and never came back. He had a capable 30+ Boston Whaler. I don't think they ever found him.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, and if he took his buddy or buddies, they all would be missing. It's just a chance we all have to take when we go out there. 
I personally go by myself, occassionally will take a friend tho. I also bring my (almost) 5' ice cooler. If I sink, I'm dumping my fish and my happy ass will be inside that ice cooler. j/s


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Inshore no problem, offshore never again for me. I done it once and the uneasy feeling I had the whole time was too great. This particular day I went trolling and all I could think about was falling overboard and my boat leaving me..... I wore kill-switch and life jacket the whole time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

